# EOM Homerule Changes (your thoughts)



## DonTadow (May 11, 2005)

I have replaced the PHB magic system with the EOM and love the system.  My players resisted at first but now love it as well once finding out the flexability of the system.  However, there are some things that I find could break the game.  Spell components are important in a magic system to me as it balances out adventuring costs  at times.  In that respect, I have instituted a system to handle spell components but keep them generalized so that specific components arn't needed, but the cost is still factored in.  This is partually based on stuff from the second eom book and partly from reading other player's comments.  Let me know if this is weaking the system or balanced.  Keep in mind that this campaign is based on Final Fantasy and thus I used the traditional crystals found in the game.  

Spell Components- All spell caster's must purchase spell components at a cost of 25 Debens (gold pieces) per spell list they know, during the halfway point between levels and during level up. They can not use spells until they acquire the appropriate components. This price could go up or down based on the economy. These components are consumed in spellcasting, but are replaced easily for no appreciable cost. 

A mage who uses these spell components may cast one spell per day per five caster levels (round up) with an MP Limit 1 higher than normal. However, if he does not have his spell components, his MP Limit is reduced by half for all spells.
The Spell components for Chrystaria are called Eon Crystals. Eon crystals used for akhu spells must be prayed over for one day before use. 

Several Spells lists require special Eon crystals to perform the spell. These crystals, called Ether crystals, are called so because of their high cost and because they can only be used once. Ether crystals can be found for 250 gp. Spells that use these crystals also often require additional components and rituals. Because of the nature of these crystals, the normal time to cast spell may be hindered. 

Scrying- 1 Ether Crystal (EC). 
Also needs to have a foci with a reflective image of no less than 100gp for priests; 1,000gp for others.
Scry takes an hour, unless you spend additional MP (2 MP decreases 30 min). The only exception to this rule is if you start the Scry centered on you and use Move Force to scout an area (like the wizard eye spell).
-The remote casting is limited similarly as in the Expanded Psionic Handbook. The raider spell costs 1.5 times more than usual. For every two mana points used, add an additional mana point to perform raider spells. 

Identify- 1EC
Can perform four identify's (spells must be performed consecectively per crystal use.) Each spell takes an hour to perform. (So you can idenitify four items in four hours with 1 crystal). 

Move Space (Teleport) - 1 EC per 2 mana points used. 
Teleporting is very difficult and nearly impossible in chrystaria, however, recent studies have shown that the use of ECs have helped stabalize the spells somewhat. There is still a chance of misdirection. There is a 20% chance that you end up off course by 1d10 × 1d10% of the distance traveled.

Heal- Revive spel list (4 EC per Hit Dice of the Spell ex- Lesser Revive has 5 hit dice, costs 20 EC)- 
There are rumors that the Church has actually had people revived using a special spell. The grounds that this is to be done is rumored to only be able to be in a blessed Sarcophgus. All revive spells take 10 minutes to perform and must have another priest present. (4 EC per Hit Dice of the Spell ex- Lesser Revive has 5 hit dice, costs 20 EC)


----------



## Verequus (May 11, 2005)

For a really in-depth comment I would have to playtest them, but with my group I don't have this chance. So I'll mention things which caught my eye.



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that this campaign is based on Final Fantasy and thus I used the traditional crystals found in the game.




I don't know Final Fantasy beyound the name - I am disadvantaged here?



> Spell Components- All spell caster's must purchase spell components at a cost of 25 Debens (gold pieces) per spell list they know, during the halfway point between levels and during level up. They can not use spells until they acquire the appropriate components. This price could go up or down based on the economy. These components are consumed in spellcasting, but are replaced easily for no appreciable cost.




 That is somewhat strange. 25 gp don't strike me as inexpensive and yet one can replace the consumed pieces practically for free? How many crystals do you get for 25 gp? Several kilograms? Or is the consumption very slow? If yes, then you could simply say, that one needs for every spell list a special crystal for focusing the magical energies - no need for replacement.



> A mage who uses these spell components may cast one spell per day per five caster levels (round up) with an MP Limit 1 higher than normal. However, if he does not have his spell components, his MP Limit is reduced by half for all spells.
> The Spell components for Chrystaria are called Eon Crystals. Eon crystals used for akhu spells must be prayed over for one day before use.




 That is a hefty penalty. And I find it at odds with the ruling above, that you can't use a spell list without the appropriate crystal. If you say, that this exception is only for signature spells, then what about spells from books? Furthermore, how do you rewrite a spell with only half the former limit? What are Chrysteria and akhu?



> Several Spells lists require special Eon crystals to perform the spell. These crystals, called Ether crystals, are called so because of their high cost and because they can only be used once. Ether crystals can be *bought* for 250 gp. Spells that use these crystals also often require additional components and rituals. Because of the nature of these crystals, the normal time to cast spell may be hindered.




 Corrected your sentence there.



> Scrying- 1 Ether Crystal (EC).
> Also needs to have a foci with a reflective image of no less than 100gp for priests; 1,000gp for others.
> Scry takes an hour, unless you spend additional MP (2 MP decreases 30 min). The only exception to this rule is if you start the Scry centered on you and use Move Force to scout an area (like the wizard eye spell).




 How do you rectify this exception ingame?



> -The remote casting is limited similarly as in the Expanded Psionic Handbook. The raider spell costs 1.5 times more than usual. For every two mana points used, add an additional mana point to perform raider spells.
> 
> Identify- 1EC
> Can perform four identify's (spells must be performed consecectively per crystal use.) Each spell takes an hour to perform. (So you can idenitify four items in four hours with 1 crystal).
> ...




 Is the enhancement for no-miss chance still available?



> Heal- Revive spel list (4 EC per Hit Dice of the Spell ex- Lesser Revive has 5 hit dice, costs 20 EC)-
> There are rumors that the Church has actually had people revived using a special spell. The grounds that this is to be done is rumored to only be able to be in a blessed Sarcophgus. All revive spells take 10 minutes to perform and must have another priest present. (4 EC per Hit Dice of the Spell ex- Lesser Revive has 5 hit dice, costs 20 EC)




Can you explain me the special spell and why it is so special?


----------



## DonTadow (May 12, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> For a really in-depth comment I would have to playtest them, but with my group I don't have this chance. So I'll mention things which caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Answers
1, You do not need to know Final Fantasy to be critical and I did enjoy reading your critique and found it helpful.  The reason why I mentioned Final Fantasy was because crystals are in important element in the series and I use them here. 

2.  This cost actually comes from the Lycean ARcana official supplement for EOM.  I had to read it a couple of times as I found it odd too, but it does fit with my campaign.  I do not want my players to be caught up on what crystal and how much of these crystals they need, only that they need these crystals to use magic. I do not want my players keeping track of how many of the mundane spell crystals they have, as I make them keep track of so much and I could see where this could draw away from the game.  I do want them to know though that nothing is free. 
 HOwever, after reading your comments, it may be a good idea to put a weight and value per crystal and tell how many crystals a player gets per spell list.   I will have to explain that these do not effect the power of their spells and regardless they will always run out halfway to level and at level up.  I will explain this by telling them that crystals have a limited lifespan.  

3. In the Lyccean Arcana, there is a section that talks about "power components".  These power components are an option for the system.  I decided to opt this option.  The option is listed the same as I wrote it except that a player only loses -2 caster levels to cast a spell instead of half.  I thought this was fare because, as a spell caster gets more powerful, so does his spells and so does the importance of spell components.    My other option was to say that, without spell components, he can only cast spells at a certain level no matter what his level is. For instance, i would have made a rule that said anyone can cast spells of 5th level without spell components.  That is still an option. 

4. Thank you  

5. I keep track of my player's inventories of magical items "thanks dm genie" so it would be easy for me to know if a player is carrying a scrying device (magically crafted).  

6. The precise is still an option for the pc and negates the  miss chance. 

7 This is just flavor for the revive spell.  In my campaign it is very uncommon for a person to come back to life or be brought back to life.  Humanoid in my campaign eventually reincarnate into gods somewhere after a few lifetimes.  The religion of my campaing is very stern on if youre dead you stay dead.  However, for flavor, I needed to write a reason for having a revive spell in my campaign.  I also need to make sure the pcs understand how special it is for someone to come back from the dead.  The monetary cost for all three revives is the same for the equivelent spell in the phb.  

The Sarcophgus flavor was an idea that came from one of my favorite shows. SG1 where they use special magical Sarcophgus to heal people and bring them back to life.


----------



## Verequus (May 12, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> 5. I keep track of my player's inventories of magical items "thanks dm genie" so it would be easy for me to know if a player is carrying a scrying device (magically crafted).




No, I meant: Why is starting scrying from your point of space so easy? A broader reason would be familiarity - where ever you have been or whatever you can see right now (not including scried places).



> 7 This is just flavor for the revive spell. In my campaign it is very uncommon for a person to come back to life or be brought back to life. Humanoid in my campaign eventually reincarnate into gods somewhere after a few lifetimes. The religion of my campaing is very stern on if youre dead you stay dead. However, for flavor, I needed to write a reason for having a revive spell in my campaign. I also need to make sure the pcs understand how special it is for someone to come back from the dead. The monetary cost for all three revives is the same for the equivelent spell in the phb.
> 
> The Sarcophgus flavor was an idea that came from one of my favorite shows. SG1 where they use special magical Sarcophgus to heal people and bring them back to life.




Hmm, aren't then really many gods in your world? A lot of ancestors as gods would lead to revering them.


----------



## DonTadow (May 12, 2005)

RuleMaster said:
			
		

> No, I meant: Why is starting scrying from your point of space so easy? A broader reason would be familiarity - where ever you have been or whatever you can see right now (not including scried places).
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, aren't then really many gods in your world? A lot of ancestors as gods would lead to revering them.




The cost and craftmenship of the objects used for scryings comes from the PHB rules for scrying.  However, the scrying rules for EOM still apply as many of the scrying enhancements deal with familiarity already.  

I should have gone over the story a bit more than to say what I said and leave it.  In my game universe, chrystaria is the center of all universes.  The origin of all gods in all universes.  My universe isbased off of reincarnation  but there has to be an origin and Chrystaria is that origin.  Creatures come into existance and follow the reincarnation chain in Chrystaria until they reach humanoid.  When they die in humanoid form on Chrystaria, they go into several other existences of humanoids in several other worlds "including Faeurun" until they reach Godhood.  No one knows this there.  

How did this happen?  There was a war brooding between the creators and the demon lords "beings far above and stronger than gods".  The Creators thought that by making "gods" they would balance out hte universe but there needed to be a process. and so they created a world, Chrystaria and other worlds and a path of enlightenment so those worthy can be goods.  This worked out well for osme time, until the Demonlords realized how powerful gods could be and threatened war with the Creators.  The creators might have destroyed the demon lords, but in the process would have destroyed the universes.  So they made a deal, the demonlords could rule Chrystaria.  The demon lords had the power to destory a soul before it could go into reincarnation mode and they did just that.  However, the gyptian patheion of earth,  found out about this deal that (by there time) had been going on for several 100 millinium.  They sought to free the people of chrystaria from this slavery and fought the demonlords.  The demon lords had grown lax in their powers and thus were not prepared but the gods could stil not defeat them.  Instead they created a magical process to banish the demonlords from Chrystaria , into the farplaes and into an eternal sleep.  The magic was powerful enough to seal chrystaria from all planar travel for some time until recently when several universes collided after the death of a powerful god.  

Thus my campaign story begins


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 13, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I should have gone over the story a bit more than to say what I said and leave it.  In my game universe, chrystaria is the center of all universes.  The origin of all gods in all universes.  My universe isbased off of reincarnation  but there has to be an origin and Chrystaria is that origin.  Creatures come into existance and follow the reincarnation chain in Chrystaria until they reach humanoid.  When they die in humanoid form on Chrystaria, they go into several other existences of humanoids in several other worlds "including Faeurun" until they reach Godhood.  No one knows this there.
> 
> How did this happen?  There was a war brooding between the creators and the demon lords "beings far above and stronger than gods".  The Creators thought that by making "gods" they would balance out hte universe but there needed to be a process. and so they created a world, Chrystaria and other worlds and a path of enlightenment so those worthy can be goods.  This worked out well for osme time, until the Demonlords realized how powerful gods could be and threatened war with the Creators.  The creators might have destroyed the demon lords, but in the process would have destroyed the universes.  So they made a deal, the demonlords could rule Chrystaria.  The demon lords had the power to destory a soul before it could go into reincarnation mode and they did just that.  However, the gyptian patheion of earth,  found out about this deal that (by there time) had been going on for several 100 millinium.  They sought to free the people of chrystaria from this slavery and fought the demonlords.  The demon lords had grown lax in their powers and thus were not prepared but the gods could stil not defeat them.  Instead they created a magical process to banish the demonlords from Chrystaria , into the farplaes and into an eternal sleep.  The magic was powerful enough to seal chrystaria from all planar travel for some time until recently when several universes collided after the death of a powerful god.
> 
> Thus my campaign story begins




That is really cool! Good luck with your campaign. 

By 







> No one knows this there.



Do you mean no one on the other planes, or no one on Chrystaria?


----------



## DonTadow (May 13, 2005)

Thanks for the good wishes. 

I mean that no one on Chrystaria knows about their destiny.   Because of the banishment of planar travel, other worlds seem a far off impossiblity to them.   

The magic the Egyptian gods used to banish the demon lords (an artifact embedded in Chrystara's surface ) had a sideffect on the planet.  It created a :shared reality: for humanoids.  Essentially most humanoids are born with empathy to others.  It's short of sharing thoughts.  If someone thinks something different they get terrible headpains (this is all derived from Nancy Kress novels).  

Those who do not share reality are labeled second class citizens and find work as slaves and house mades or are banished to towns and away from the large temple cities.  

It's been a fun campaign so far and I think I finally got the right mix of people and the right magic system.


----------

